# Chin implant, genioplasty or something else?



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 2, 2022)

Hey, as you can see I have a pretty decent jawline but it gets pretty much all ruined by my weak little chin. How do I go about fixing that?


----------



## maneg1 (Jan 2, 2022)

genio would ascend your side profile


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 2, 2022)

maneg1 said:


> genio would ascend your side profile


Pretty expensive, but I guess it's worth it in the end.


----------



## Ozil (Jan 2, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> Pretty expensive, but I guess it's worth it in the end.


lmfao not compared to bsso, implants, chin wing or filler tbh. genio is in the high 4 figures at the most usually


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 2, 2022)

MeeksPilled said:


> lmfao not compared to bsso, implants, chin wing or filler tbh. genio is in the high 4 figures at the most usually


Alright, let me rephrase that. Pretty expansive "for me". Hoping I get away with around 3-5K, I'm still in college ffs


----------



## Zhuurst (Jan 2, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> Alright, let me rephrase that. Pretty expansive "for me". Hoping I get away with around 3-5K, I'm still in college ffs


Be grateful you don't have to do it by any means. Spare a thought for all the poor birdcels in school and college who are absolutely fucked and can't do anything about it. No wonder they choose the


----------



## datboijj (Jan 2, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> Hey, as you can see I have a pretty decent jawline but it gets pretty much all ruined by my weak little chin. How do I go about fixing that?


it's more because of your weak lip seal than anything else tbh 
tell him @LooksOverAll


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 2, 2022)

datboijj said:


> it's more because of your weak lip seal than anything else tbh
> tell him @LooksOverAll


Would my problem still be fixed by getting genio though?


----------



## datboijj (Jan 2, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> Would my problem still be fixed by getting genio though?


uh kinda not really
you lip seal would still be shit like this guy's 
tell him what to do @LooksOverAll


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 2, 2022)

datboijj said:


> uh kinda not really
> you lip seal would still be shit like this guy's
> tell him what to do @LooksOverAll


I don't even know what lip seal is lmao. Also I'm kinda where the guy post operation is in terms of chin/lip area right now. Mine is nowhere near as bad as his on the left.


----------



## datboijj (Jan 2, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> I don't even know what lip seal is lmao. Also I'm kinda where the guy post operation is in terms of chin/lip area right now. Mine is nowhere near as bad as his on the left.


ok, lip seal is the way your lips sit on each other when your mouth is at rest
and your lips stay open in a disgusting subhuman way, you needs fix that
anyhow this is close to how you are right?
the guy still looks bad because his shit lip seal


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 2, 2022)

Zhuurst said:


> Be grateful you don't have to do it by any means. Spare a thought for all the poor birdcels in school and college who are absolutely fucked and can't do anything about it. No wonder they choose the


I guess it's not terrible, but I really think I'd get that full on chad look if I get my chin area fixed.


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 2, 2022)

datboijj said:


> ok, lip seal is the way your lips sit on each other when your mouth is at rest
> and your lips stay open in a disgusting subhuman way, you needs fix that
> anyhow this is close to how you are right?
> the guy still looks bad because his shit lip seal


Mmmmmm I'd say in terms of chin/lips I'm pretty close to him post operation yeah. But doesn't that mean if I get a genio I would come out fine? Since my final result would basically be him with another genio. If not, what can I do to fix both my small chin and lip seal?


----------



## datboijj (Jan 2, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> Mmmmmm I'd say in terms of chin/lips I'm pretty close to him post operation yeah. But doesn't that mean if I get a genio I would come out fine? Since my final result would basically be him with another genio. If not, what can I do to fix both my small chin and lip seal?


like double jaw or something idk
why aren't the real artists here yet to help you


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 2, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> Mmmmmm I'd say in terms of chin/lips I'm pretty close to him post operation yeah. But doesn't that mean if I get a genio I would come out fine? Since my final result would basically be him with another genio. If not, what can I do to fix both my small chin and lip seal?


Filler or genio.


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 2, 2022)

datboijj said:


> like double jaw or something idk
> why aren't the real artists here yet to help you


Double jaw is overkill for him.


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 2, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Filler or genio.


So you're saying a genio would fix my chin looking like so small? Despite my fucked up lip seal?


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 2, 2022)

datboijj said:


> like double jaw or something idk
> why aren't the real artists here yet to help you


How about making an effort to close my lips properly along with a genio? This is a pic of me closing my lips more properly. Taken a bit off from the side though, so my chin looks somewhat more pronounced.


----------



## datboijj (Jan 2, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> How about making an effort to close my lips properly along with a genio? This is a pic of me closing my lips more properly.


why didn't you post this pic before


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 2, 2022)

datboijj said:


> why didn't you post this pic before


Wut ?


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 2, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Guys what do I need done?





datboijj said:


> why didn't you post this pic before


I don't get it, what does the pic change?


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 2, 2022)

Anyone got an idea if I should get the genioplasty or get something done about my lip seal like @datboijj said? Just want my chin to look less small.


datboijj said:


> ok, lip seal is the way your lips sit on each other when your mouth is at rest
> and your lips stay open in a disgusting subhuman way, you needs fix that
> anyhow this is close to how you are right?
> the guy still looks bad because his shit lip seal



​


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 2, 2022)

bump


----------



## Timelessbrah (Jan 3, 2022)

You need bimax and your chin is not weak, it bogles my mind how dumb someone can be to think that is an undeveloped chin. Seriuosly, stop coping and get jaw surgery.

PS: take this advice because I actually had surgery.


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 3, 2022)

Timelessbrah said:


> You need bimax and your chin is not weak, it bogles my mind how dumb someone can be to think that is an undeveloped chin. Seriuosly, stop coping and get jaw surgery.
> 
> PS: take this advice because I actually had surgery.


So you suggest I shouldn't get a genio? But get jaw surgery? I'm pretty new to this, how would that benefit me more than genio?


----------



## shitxposter (Jan 3, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> So you suggest I shouldn't get a genio? But get jaw surgery? I'm pretty new to this, how would that benefit me more than genio?


your chin isn't small, your mandible is. genio doesn't address a small mandible


----------



## shitxposter (Jan 3, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Since we’re talking about Chins, might as well jump in also


you look like you have bimaxillary protrusion, i don't think genio would fix that


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 3, 2022)

shitxposter said:


> you look like you have bimaxillary protrusion, i don't think genio would fix that


So you're also suggesting jaw surgery instead of genio?


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 3, 2022)

shitxposter said:


> you look like you have bimaxillary protrusion, i don't think genio would fix that


Also what does 'bimaxillary protrusion' mean? I'm pretty new here


----------



## Timelessbrah (Jan 3, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> So you suggest I shouldn't get a genio? But get jaw surgery? I'm pretty new to this, how would that benefit me more than genio?


Because it advances your whole face, instead of just the chin tip, and your midface looks flat asf from the pics, so you need it.


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 3, 2022)

Timelessbrah said:


> Because it advances your whole face, instead of just the chin tip, and your midface looks flat asf from the pics, so you need it.


Would a jaw surgery also make my mid and lower third more wide when viewed from the front?


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 3, 2022)

Timelessbrah said:


> Because it advances your whole face, instead of just the chin tip, and your midface looks flat asf from the pics, so you need it.


@Chinlet Ascension thoughts?


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Jan 3, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> @Chinlet Ascension thoughts?


Would still need to see bigger pics to give you an opinion on this.


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 3, 2022)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> Would still need to see bigger pics to give you an opinion on this.


I've DM'd imgur link, what is your consensus after viewing it?


----------



## shitxposter (Jan 4, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> Also what does 'bimaxillary protrusion' mean? I'm pretty new here


that comment was for the other dude who posted pics, and i think you should consult a professional.


----------



## Timelessbrah (Jan 4, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> Would a jaw surgery also make my mid and lower third more wide when viewed from the front?


Yes it would, but only the lower third, the skin would be more stretched around it and they would protrude more.


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 4, 2022)

Timelessbrah said:


> Yes it would, but only the lower third, the skin would be more stretched around it and they would protrude more.


Is that a good thing? I'm not sure if a more stretched protruding skin would be aesthetic.


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 4, 2022)

shitxposter said:


> that comment was for the other dude who posted pics, and i think you should consult a professional.


I am talking to a surgeon soon, but before I do I want to have a general idea of what will probably work. This is just for me to get more insight in what would improve my look the most.


----------



## zeek (Jan 4, 2022)

Given that your mandible is so long and chin recessed, your bite is probably messed up - so jaw surgery is ideal.

But if you don't want to do that, then a genio is better than an implant.


----------



## zeek (Jan 4, 2022)

zeek said:


> Given that your mandibular angle is low and chin recessed, your bite is probably messed up - so jaw surgery is ideal.
> 
> But if you don't want to do that, then a genio is better than an implant and you'll look okay.


----------



## zeek (Jan 4, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Guys what do I need done?


the only thing you need is a dermatologist and probably a psychiatrist.


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 4, 2022)

zeek said:


> Given that your mandible is so long and chin recessed, your bite is probably messed up - so jaw surgery is ideal.
> 
> But if you don't want to do that, then a genio is better than an implant.


My bottom teeth are only around half a millimeter behind my upper ones. So I don't think my bite is that fucked. I've been talking too @Chinlet Ascension who says genioplasty would be more ideal than jaw surgery. If you need more pics from my entire face to decide I could dm them to you.


----------



## zeek (Jan 4, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> My bottom teeth are only around half a millimeter behind my upper ones. So I don't think my bite is that fucked. I've been talking too @Chinlet Ascension who says genioplasty would be more ideal than jaw surgery. If you need more pics from my entire face to decide I could dm them to you.


feel free to DM

but keep in mind, your mentolabial sulcus is a fixed point, so it looks deeper if you do a genioplasty and yours is behind ideal which is another giveaway of it being slightly recessed, despite good downward growth. 

frequently people like you will have large masseters and good width.


----------



## Timelessbrah (Jan 4, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> Is that a good thing? I'm not sure if a more stretched protruding skin would be aesthetic.


Ofc it is, you need good bones to age well.


----------



## rubybrrr (Jan 12, 2022)

Timelessbrah said:


> You need bimax and your chin is not weak, it bogles my mind how dumb someone can be to think that is an undeveloped chin. Seriuosly, stop coping and get jaw surgery.
> 
> PS: take this advice because I actually had surgery.


Jesus Christ stop. This dude does not need fucking jaw surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 12, 2022)

nothing. it looks fine


----------



## Deleted member 16934 (Jan 12, 2022)

Get off these forums and live life


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 12, 2022)

rubybrrr said:


> Jesus Christ stop. This dude does not need fucking jaw surgery.


Than what do I need? I just want it to be bigger


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 12, 2022)

Freshkebab said:


> nothing. it looks fine


You gotta admit it looks a bit small. My side profile would be much better if it wasn't so tiny


----------



## Timelessbrah (Jan 13, 2022)

rubybrrr said:


> Jesus Christ stop. This dude does not need fucking jaw surgery.


If he wants optimal aesthetics, he needs it.


----------



## SixCRY (Jan 13, 2022)

Bimax, from psl standard both jaw are recessed (can see it with nasolabial angle too much open + short mandibule)

Overall your lower third is abnove average because you have a good hyoid bone + very good lower third height, but you clearly lack forward projection


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 14, 2022)

Bimax, genio or jaw surgery? 
This is all very confusing


----------



## Sick (Jan 15, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> Bimax, genio or jaw surgery?
> This is all very confusing


After looking around and talking to niggers since I am also getting a chin surgery. You're better off with a genio as it will provide the few cm of foward growth that you need and even give you some chin height increase if you want it. Consider also getting filler to see if you like it as aesthetics are subjective to surgeons. You can dissolve fillers for cheap in comparison to some surgeon reattaching broken pieces of bone for like 40k


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 16, 2022)

Sick said:


> After looking around and talking to niggers since I am also getting a chin surgery. You're better off with a genio as it will provide the few cm of foward growth that you need and even give you some chin height increase if you want it. Consider also getting filler to see if you like it as aesthetics are subjective to surgeons. You can dissolve fillers for cheap in comparison to some surgeon reattaching broken pieces of bone for like 40k


Some people have recommended me jaw surgery or bimax over genioplasty, why do you think genio is the better option of the 3?


----------



## ItalianCesso (Jan 16, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> Some people have recommended me jaw surgery or bimax over genioplasty, why do you think genio is the better option of the 3?


It really depends on how much you want to ascend.
As a guy pointed out earlier, you are recessed by PSL standards, but you are above average by normies standard.
What does that translate to?
It translates to not needing to surgically fracture both your maxillas (bimax) but you could rather improve your looks and profile by cutting your chin and sliding it frontward and downward. The same can be achieved with an implant or temporarily with some fillers. The latter is the best choice if you are undecided , it will dissolve over 12 months.


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 16, 2022)

ItalianCesso said:


> It really depends on how much you want to ascend.
> As a guy pointed out earlier, you are recessed by PSL standards, but you are above average by normies standard.
> What does that translate to?
> It translates to not needing to surgically fracture both your maxillas (bimax) but you could rather improve your looks and profile by cutting your chin and sliding it frontward and downward. The same can be achieved with an implant or temporarily with some fillers. The latter is the best choice if you are undecided , it will dissolve over 12 months.


So, what you're saying is that in terms of aesthetics it's: bimax > genioplasty > inplant? I just want to be as aesthetic as possible and this is my only major flaw imo.


----------



## ItalianCesso (Jan 16, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> So, what you're saying is that in terms of aesthetics it's: bimax > genioplasty > inplant? I just want to be as aesthetic as possible and this is my only major flaw imo.



bimax >
genio = implant = fillers
implant is my least favourite cause it can be dangerous long term (under siding bone can be reabsorbed long term cause of the pression applied on it by the implant) and it’s a foreign body. 
I’d do fillers first. It’s just what? 300-500$?
If you like the result , just take a picture and ask a maxillo surgeon to give you the same, permanent, result with genioplasty after the filler is gone.


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 16, 2022)

ItalianCesso said:


> bimax >
> genio = implant = fillers
> implant is my least favourite cause it can be dangerous long term (under siding bone can be reabsorbed long term cause of the pression applied on it by the implant) and it’s a foreign body.
> I’d do fillers first. It’s just what? 300-500$?
> If you like the result , just take a picture and ask a maxillo surgeon to give you the same, permanent, result with genioplasty after the filler is gone.


What would make bimax superior to genio in your opinion? I'm considering both but it might be a bit extreme and not to mention more expensive, so I want the benefits to be worth it.


----------



## ItalianCesso (Jan 16, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> What would make bimax superior to genio in your opinion? I'm considering both but it might be a bit extreme and not to mention more expensive, so I want the benefits to be worth it.


The part where Bimax is superior is the opportunity to rotate the face, so it t would give you a chance at obtaining a so called ante-face.
You would probably need a genioplasty anyway to improve the chin vertical length.

To be honest, if you are really interested in a possible surgical solution, you should book a consultation with one of the good maxillo names you see around in the forum, and they will analyze your starting situation and provide you with pretty accurate morphs to show you the probable outcome based on the surgery. (I know Ortognatica Roma charges 150 euros for that, idk about the other).

Example of anteface


----------



## user47283 (Jan 16, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> Hey, as you can see I have a pretty decent jawline but it gets pretty much all ruined by my weak little chin. How do I go about fixing that?


nice username greycel, go for a genio with both vertical and horizontal augmentation , implants are a nuisance do you really want a foreign material in your face your whole life or the security of knowing it's your own fused bone


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 16, 2022)

chinpilled said:


> nice username greycel, go for a genio with both vertical and horizontal augmentation , implants are a nuisance do you really want a foreign material in your face your whole life or the security of knowing it's your own fused bone


Lmao, what a coincidence. And yeah I'll either go for a genio or bimax, an implant isn't even an option, why are you suggesting genio over a bimax though?


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 16, 2022)

ItalianCesso said:


> The part where Bimax is superior is the opportunity to rotate the face, so it t would give you a chance at obtaining a so called ante-face.
> You would probably need a genioplasty anyway to improve the chin vertical length.
> 
> To be honest, if you are really interested in a possible surgical solution, you should book a consultation with one of the good maxillo names you see around in the forum, and they will analyze your starting situation and provide you with pretty accurate morphs to show you the probable outcome based on the surgery. (I know Ortognatica Roma charges 150 euros for that, idk about the other).
> ...


I'm not sure that I'm following, are you suggesting I should get both a genio and a bimax? Also thanks for suggesting the photoshop route, might be handy to see what fits.


----------



## user47283 (Jan 16, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> Lmao, what a coincidence. And yeah I'll either go for a genio or bimax, an implant isn't even an option, why are you suggesting genio over a bimax though?


I am suggesting genio over implant , genio and bimax aren't exclusive they're usually done at same time , whether you need genio and bimax or just genio would need to see x-rays but u def need genio , just bsso alone isn't gonna increase your chin projection independent of your teeth


----------



## ItalianCesso (Jan 16, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> I'm not sure that I'm following, are you suggesting I should get both a genio and a bimax? Also thanks for suggesting the photoshop route, might be handy to see what fits.



As Chinpilled pointed out, they are usually done together. In your case you can go with Genioplasty only since you have a decent base.
Bimax+Genio could give better results but seems an overshot.


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 16, 2022)

ItalianCesso said:


> As Chinpilled pointed out, they are usually done together. In your case you can go with Genioplasty only since you have a decent base.
> Bimax+Genio could give better results but seems an overshot.


I know next to nothing about these surgery's so this might be obvious, but can I decide to go with a genioplasty first and go for a bimax after that if I decide it's needed? I might just go with a genio first to see if that's enough of an improvement to satisfy me.


----------



## Chin_Pilled (Jan 16, 2022)

chinpilled said:


> I am suggesting genio over implant , genio and bimax aren't exclusive they're usually done at same time , whether you need genio and bimax or just genio would need to see x-rays but u def need genio , just bsso alone isn't gonna increase your chin projection independent of your teeth


Is it possible to start with just a genio and see if a bimax is needed after?


----------



## ItalianCesso (Jan 17, 2022)

Chin_Pilled said:


> I know next to nothing about these surgery's so this might be obvious, but can I decide to go with a genioplasty first and go for a bimax after that if I decide it's needed? I might just go with a genio first to see if that's enough of an improvement to satisfy me.


You can, but is not optimal. I wouldn’t suggest doing so. Better ask your surgeon for a well done morph for Genioplasty vs Bimax vs Bimax+Genioplasty

The reason why is cause if you go with Bimax after, then your Genioplasty “enhanced” chin could now look out of place after the maxillas rotation and advancement. Does this make sense to you? And I imagine that correcting a chin that has been cut, slided and fixated with screws in the bone, isn’t easy at all cause you could easily damage the bone.

Ortognatic surgery is no joke. There are bones, nerves, muscles, blood vessels involved.


----------



## hypergamy (Jul 23, 2022)

LINE THEORY FOR DETERMINING RECESSION/LACK OF HARMONY


im not very accurate with the lines because im just roughly sketching them but these are the points i aim for: basically your first line (nose angle) is your 'base', and the other 2 lines determine which bones need to be moved forward for gandy, his first line isnt the same as his second line...




looksmax.org





This thread could be of help to you. 

Imo double jaw surgery could make you look worse. 

A genio would be a for sure increase in PSL. Be sure to measure how tall it is relative to your philtrim to see if it should be lengthened. Good luck.


----------

